

Ask HN: Rate my Friday fun app - "Let Me Search Twitter For You" [lmstfy.com] - pt

www.lmstfy.com for "Let Me Search Twitter For You"<p>This one is a fun app designed to pwn noobs who use Google to search realtime events. Typically it goes like this:<p>1. Something happens (gmail down, etc.)<p>2. Noob Googles for it but finds stale info, so IM's a Pro to find more info.<p>3. Pro goes to LMSTFY.com and inserts the noob's stupid question.<p>4. Pro sends noob a quick LMSTFY link.<p>5. Noob clicks on the link and is guided to Twitter search.<p>6. Noob has no idea what Twitter is, but likes the chatter and links in its search results.<p>7. Pro sits back, thinking "Google for the greatest, Twitter for the latest."<p>The app animates a cursor across the twitter search page, seems to type in a keyword, clicks on the search button to take you to the twitter's SRP. This one is obviously inspired by lmgtfy.com - "Let Me Google That For You."<p>In the process of writing this app, it was fun learning Google Apps framework, python and some javascript animation foo.<p>I would love to hear any feedback people have.
======
levtodd
<http://www.lmstfy.com/?q=doody>

------
pt
<http://www.lmstfy.com>

------
adrinavarro
where's the point of learning python with this?

well... :-)

~~~
pt
some backend stuff to analyze the keywords.

